# Moving to Cyprus to settle, safe or not right now.



## Steviepearce (Sep 10, 2012)

Evening all, I was hoping that this forum could give a little advice. The wife and I are thinking of moving to Cyprus next year and could really do with some advice from someone who has lived there for many years. 

I have previously worked in Cyprus as a singer on 2 occasions and have spoken to people i have worked with in the past but most of them only do seasons or maybe stay for a few years then move on, but i wanted advice from a permanent resident as we want to move, settle and start a family in Cyprus. We are planning on being based in the Famagusta area

First we wanted to know how the quality of life is currently in Cyprus. Of course from news and from people i know still there, we are getting mixed reviews but wanted more opinions. 

How is the island for work at the moment especially during the winter months. I am a singer and musician so playing guitar and singing is something to fall back on but wanted to find something a little more secure. I currently work as a theatre technician so working on large scale shows doing sound and lighting is another option but i am currently studying in air conditioning. Dealing with systems in homes and vehicles which i hope can be my main business. Being a mobile engineer either on my own or part of a company. How do you think that would work? servicing, repairing and installing car or home air conditioning systems or are there many people currently doing this. Any advice be appreciated.

My wife on the other hand wants to set up dance schools. She is a trained ballroom and latin teacher and choreographer from Ukraine at a very high standard. but she also wanted to try get around hotels teaching and teaching in the expat community, do you think this be possible? She also does Yoga and Zumba etc so trying to set up a dance school in the Paralimni area will be her goal. Any advice you have be much appreciated. 

The bigger picture is we want to have children and start a family there but what is the situation regarding schools and more importantly medical care. We want to raise a family but will it be safe to do so in Cyprus. As we be living off one salary most the time we are so confused about if everything will work out. Going by past experience i feel i can make a decent living from just doing entertainment then adding lots of odd jobs on top but really don't know with the current climate.

Finally we are trying to work out where to live, Protaras, Paralimni, Kapparis etc, where do you think works out well especially as an expat. We have found a few nice villas etc and other people have given advice on living more in the country as you get more for your money but not sure what to do. 

The wife also speaks Russian so if there are positions she can use her skills then we be looking for as many opportunities as possible. I know currently Cyprus has quite a few Russian speaking tourists and the new visa rule for Ukrainians means even more. Got to keep our options open. Sorry for the long message but i hope someone out there can help as this is a big decision for us to change our whole future and not just ours but our family. Advice from people like yourselves will be very valuable. 

Kind regards

Stevie and Olga (scared but always take risks)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Steviepearce said:


> Evening all, I was hoping that this forum could give a little advice. The wife and I are thinking of moving to Cyprus next year and could really do with some advice from someone who has lived there for many years.
> 
> I have previously worked in Cyprus as a singer on 2 occasions and have spoken to people i have worked with in the past but most of them only do seasons or maybe stay for a few years then move on, but i wanted advice from a permanent resident as we want to move, settle and start a family in Cyprus. We are planning on being based in the Famagusta area
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,
Welcome to the forum.
I think the short answer to your many questions is that as long as it is just the two of you to begin with you will probably be Ok. However I would caution you not to rush into starting a family here until you are well settled and know that you can earn enough to support a family. 
My advice is to come over for a year to see how things go but with a contigency to return to the Uk if things don't work out for you. 
Treat it as an adventure to start with and even if it dosn't work out it will hopefully leave you with some happy memories.

Take some time to read some of the older threads on this forum regarding work, schooling, cost of living etc before making any decisions.

Regards
Veronica


----------

